# Depression hurts- Cymbalta hurts more



## JTHearts

I fucking hate this drug. It's the worst thing I've ever been on, and it's made my life hell.

PLEASE avoid Cymbalta.


----------



## Red Panda

I think my boyfriend took it (or still does). Why do you say that?


----------



## JTHearts

Red Panda said:


> I think my boyfriend took it (or still does). Why do you say that?


It has horrible side effects. Nausea especially. I think it's caused me to become obsessive (more than I already am) and it's caused me to have suicidal thoughts again, along with paranoia. I've NEVER been paranoid before, but ever since I've started taking Cymbalta I've been terribly paranoid. It's worse than Latuda was in terms of causing me rage (and that's really saying something) I also think I've gone into withdrawal ever since I stopped taking it.

I also think it's causing me short-term memory loss, but I'm not completely sure on that. I'm always tired and sleepy, and I'm gaining weight. like 10 pounds since I started taking it.


----------



## Red Panda

JTHearts said:


> It has horrible side effects. Nausea especially. I think it's caused me to become obsessive (more than I already am) and it's caused me to have suicidal thoughts again, along with paranoia. I've NEVER been paranoid before, but ever since I've started taking Cymbalta I've been terribly paranoid. It's worse than Latuda was in terms of causing me rage (and that's really saying something) I also think I've gone into withdrawal ever since I stopped taking it.
> 
> I also think it's causing me short-term memory loss, but I'm not completely sure on that. I'm always tired and sleepy, and I'm gaining weight. like 10 pounds since I started taking it.


How long have you been taking it?
My bf didn't have any of these symptoms, except being sleepy but only for a while.


----------



## JTHearts

Red Panda said:


> How long have you been taking it?
> My bf didn't have any of these symptoms, except being sleepy but only for a while.


I can't remember exactly when I started, I think a month and a half ago.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Drugs affect people differently.


----------



## Red Panda

JTHearts said:


> I can't remember exactly when I started, I think a month and a half ago.


Antidepressants need about a month to start working and during that time they usually cause side effects that subside later on. I know from personal experience as well. It could be just the wrong drug for you though, these types of drugs need a bit of individual tailoring. You need to inform your doctor if you haven't.


----------



## JTHearts

FearAndTrembling said:


> Drugs affect people differently.


Apparently I'm not the only one, there is a popular google search for "Cymbalta ruined my life"


----------



## Red Panda

JTHearts said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one, there is a popular google search for "Cymbalta ruined my life"


It's not a secret that antidepressants may have strong side effects for some people, even worsen/cause suicidal thoughts and such. Your doctor should have properly informed you to be honest.


----------



## JTHearts

Red Panda said:


> It's not a secret that antidepressants may have strong side effects for some people, even worsen/cause suicidal thoughts and such. Your doctor should have properly informed you to be honest.


We're running out of options, and I'm willing to try pretty much anything now, so that's why I decided to start on it.


----------



## Red Panda

JTHearts said:


> We're running out of options, and I'm willing to try pretty much anything now, so that's why I decided to start on it.


Maybe some other drug would be better for you then.


----------



## JTHearts

Red Panda said:


> Maybe some other drug would be better for you then.


Prozac worked extremely well for like 4 months, then it stopped working somehow. Same thing with Abilify. And all the others, except Latuda. Latuda never worked.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

JTHearts said:


> I fucking hate this drug. It's the worst thing I've ever been on, and it's made my life hell.
> 
> PLEASE avoid Cymbalta.


Why do you continue to take something you hate? Try l-tryptophan. It worked for me. Take 1.5-3 grams a day spread out. Prepare to feel a little giddy.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Tell your doctor about the side effects. Seriously, if it's bothering you that much, you should start weening yourself off it under their supervision. I know it's a pain in the ass to cycle through antidepressants, but don't stay on something that is hurting you.

And drugs don't have the same effects on everyone. Most drugs I've taken have been surprisingly agreeable with me, with the exception of klonopin. It's just that they stop working after a while. It's an inexact science that really needs more work IMO.


----------



## the_natrix

Well I may have an idea or two, but first, unusual questions! Do you have a longer second toe? Do you have nervous/hyperactive tendencies such as pacing?


----------



## HAL

Ahhhh you muricans and your mind control drugs.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

the_natrix said:


> Well I may have an idea or two, but first, unusual questions! Do you have a longer second toe? Do you have nervous/hyperactive tendencies such as pacing?


the hell you gettin at son?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's a list of alternative ways to help combat depression as well as anxiety and stresses: http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/144731-tips-fighting-depression.html
Sometimes we need the extra help of medication tho, but it's good to know there are other things that can help us too.


----------



## backdrop12

I remember taking addarall and prozac 2 times a day at the same time at age 10 and it hurt me more than it helped. Gained 120 pounds was so mellow that it was excruciating and actually tried to kill myself 10 times a month . at age 14 I then took abilify and prozac at really high doses and I decided " enough was enough " so I stop taking it 17 . The school never noticed I was off the medication and they were the ones that mostly complained about it in the first place . I would say get off the medication and try and some other alternative like exercise , therapist , healthy eating , etc.


----------



## Red Panda

backdrop12 said:


> I remember taking addarall and prozac 2 times a day at the same time at age 10 and it hurt me more than it helped. Gained 120 pounds was so mellow that it was excruciating and actually tried to kill myself 10 times a month . at age 14 I then took abilify and prozac at really high doses and I decided " enough was enough " so I stop taking it 17 . The school never noticed I was off the medication and they were the ones that mostly complained about it in the first place . I would say get off the medication and try and some other alternative like exercise , therapist , healthy eating , etc.


why were you on such drugs at 10 years old?!


----------

